# Need tools and advice



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

So I've been doing woodworking only for the last 2 years and have advanced my skills enough that I plan to tackle a few more challenging jobs this spring/summer but I'm also preparing for next winter and the rest of this one. My shop (3/4 of a 2 car garage and all of it in the summer) is not heated and I just accepted a new job so we'll be moving in a year or two if I like this job so no upgrades (heat) for my garage anymore.

Now to kill time in the winter when its freezing ass cold and so I can still do wood working I want to try wood carving I love the stuff Josh Carte does the faces are awesome and I want to learn to do those as I can already think of numerous designs I could incorporate them into. Now my question is what tools would I need to begin carving or are all around needed for carving I am currently reading a few books and any information or videos on hand carving pointers or help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't answer your question, but I can tell you that the carver's group of the NWA will be doing demonstrations at the NWA Showcase in Saratoga later this month. You should ask for a guy named Ray and I'm sure he can answer any questions you might have.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm going to that at the end of the month any chance you know his last name?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a link to Mary May.
A fine artist and wood carving instructor.
She has many links on Youtube.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you Crank


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Nick,

His name is Ray Gannon and he is the head of the NWA carvers group.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Gotcha thank you Dave I will look him up, any chance you'll be headed to the NWA convention?


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm hoping to go myself, depending on my schedule. If anyone else in the Albany, NY area is interested, the event details can be found at http://www.nwawoodworkingshow.org/.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Im goin. Cant wait!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cool. I don't want to take over the thread, as Nick needs his question answered, but I am looking forward to seeing some local folks. Sure hope I can get there.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

So pumped to go, I think I may just buy the gauges and chisels separately as there seems to be quite a few under used ones in the sets of the Pfeils.


----------



## Danwiecz (Mar 21, 2014)

If you haven't already I would get a nice Knife, Chisel, Gouge set and then add on different blades and gouges as you need. There are some really nice ones out there but the best part about buying an affordable kit in the beginning is you get to know what blades you really like and will eventually replace with a high end version and what ones you rarely use and wont need upgrades for. I started with an xacto and a flexcut combo sets.

I go over a few options on my carving blog here

or try these
Deluxe Wood Carvers Palm Tool and Knife Set-Flexcut








SE 7718WC Professional Wood Carving Chils with Cloth Pouch-18 Piece


----------



## Saucerer (Sep 13, 2014)

very helpful to me as well, was curious about the same topic


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Flexcut unhandled sets are a good value. The
tools come ready to use and because the shanks
flex they can "get out" of cuts other forged 
single tools can't.

Which cutters are the ones you need depends
on the scale of work you do. For large carvings
you need some big gouges for roughing out
the forms, but for smaller things like walking
sticks a handful of small gouges and v-tools
will do for most of it. Various household and
hobby knives can be modified. A chip carving
knife or two are worth having.


----------



## frosty12 (Sep 4, 2014)

hi i have been doing some chain saw carving and have just finished a blue heron. it looks ok all painted up did it in a pine log, so keep at what yr doing and im sure u will do ok


----------

